# Marineland Magnum 350



## appleoddity (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi guys... I inherited this canister filter with the tank. From day one this has been the biggest pain in my a** to work with. Personally, I feel if I'm not doing something wrong, I don't know how anyone could stand to have one of these things.

After many bouts with trying to change carbon media and making a mess everywhere, I decided to use carbon media in my other pump, and leave this one just as a polishing pump. So, I bought one of those micron filters, that supposedly never has to be replaced.

I just checked it out, and after probably 4 weeks I have found that not one single drop of water is moving through this thing. I've scrubbed it, and rinsed it like crazy. Not one single drop.

What in the world am I doing wrong? Supposedly these things don't need to be changed unless they are damaged. Please, tell me if this is as big of a piece of **** as I think it is, and if I should just throw the whole thing in the trash. I've had it with this canister filter.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the Magnum 350 Club.!! I have-NEVER-been satisfied with mine ..  ..!!..More trouble/problems than it's worth. :x ...Bought mine in Dec. 2004 and rarely used it..Not Satisfied with it at all.. :? I haven't used it since early 2005. Sitting, collecting dust... :zz:....anyone want to buy a Magnum 350..rarely used..??.. :lol: ..my advice is......forget it.....there are better units available...just my opinion. 8)


----------



## appleoddity (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok.. My next question... What make/model canister filter would you suggest, preferably one you have used and been satisfied with for quite a while.


----------



## appleoddity (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok.. So, boiling in a bleach solution for 30 minutes seems to have done the trick.. What a waste of time with stink and mess. I'll definitely be looking into getting a different canister filter when money permits. I seen the Marineland C360 three stage filter. Its pretty cost effective and appears to be a lot better design. Anyone with recommendations on this filter or others?


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

css virginia said:


> Welcome to the Magnum 350 Club.!! I have-NEVER-been satisfied with mine ..  ..!!..More trouble/problems than it's worth. :x ...Bought mine in Dec. 2004 and rarely used it..Not Satisfied with it at all.. :? I haven't used it since early 2005. Sitting, collecting dust... :zz:....anyone want to buy a Magnum 350..rarely used..??.. :lol: ..my advice is......forget it.....there are better units available...just my opinion. 8)


How much for the Magnum?


----------



## Rizup (Jan 29, 2008)

From a posting in another thread by appleoddity:



> I just posted another thread about problems with this thing. I inherited it along with a second one for parts. It has been a piece of junk from the beginning. What a pain in the butt climbing under the tank and trying to disconnect hoses and trying to change filter media. And yes, its noisy.
> 
> I got so sick of carbon media and making a mess everywhere and trying to work with that flimsy plastic sleeve, that I switched to a micron filter. Now, after only a few weeks it isn't moving a drop. I've rinsed and scrubbed the filter like crazy. I just don't get it. I'll never, ever, buy one of these things.
> 
> ANyone else using a micron filter that can tell me how a filter that supposedly never needs to be replaced could be plugged solid? If you think I'm a tad frustrated, you're right..


Here's the thing - Because it is removing debris of such a low micron rating, it will plug quicker than most canisters. Are you using the blue bonded pads with it? Personally, I use a Magnum 350 with a turbo twist UV on the outlet side and I am quite happy with it. I have two micron polishing cartridges that I rotate as they get dirty and need to be cleaned. When they are both dirty, I fill the carbon container with filter floss so that the canister is still working while I clean the micron cartridges. First, I take the hose and spray them with some high pressure. I then mix a solution of water and bleach in a bucket and let the cartridges sit in it for about a day. After this, I rinse with the hose again and soak them in a bucket of water with at least a double dose of Prime. As long as the bleach smell is gone after rinsing them you can probably skip that last step (I like the extra peace of mind!). I normally clean them every other weekend. The more micron cartridges you have, the longer you can go between cleanings. I think I paid $10 for mine and I plan to but another.

Here is a suggestion for you. I always run the blue bonded filter pads around the micron cartridges or the carbon containers. This helps catch some of the bigger particles so that the micron cartridges do not get dirty as quickly. They are made for polishing the water and clog very quickly if you do not do this. There are several threads on the forum that talk about using filter floss instead of the blue pads. I plan to try this myself next time around. The floss is cheap and should help the micron cartridges last longer between cleanings. By the way, cleaning instructions were included with the micron cartridges that I bought and that's what I follow.

Sorry for the long post, but hopefully I was able to help. I think the mechanical filtration possibilities with these canisters are great! Some have even used them as diatom filters and I would like to try this as well at some point.

Mike


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

This is a joke.

Dude you are doing it all wrong that is the problem. Take your time and use common sense. Nothing lasts forever however with the Micron cartridge it says that it should be maintenanced after it shows that flow is being reduced. :idea: Thats what they mean by it lasting forever man :idea:. Take it out, soak it in bleach like the instructions say and then soak it in de-chlorinator . The Magnum is up the line of one of the best canister filters out AND most other filters can hold a even bigger variety of media!!! That has to tell you something.


----------



## Rizup (Jan 29, 2008)

If you are seriously looking for a different canister, I have tried the Rena Filstar XP3 and liked it. If you have the extra money, the Eheim are supposed to be the best. Can't comment on them as I have never had one.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

The Eheims are great but IMO still not as easy and sufficient as the Magnum.

I have a few Magnums around the house some in use and some not and I have used many other Canisters before and in my opinion this has been the best for me so far. So has the HOT Magnum at that!


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

I agree with Rizup and Werner, I've always had to take my micron filter out and bleach it every other day or so, even with the blue filter pad, so I use two and bleach one while the other is running. 








The above is after 2 days of filtering.








the above is bleached
This is the norm if you have large fish or are overcrowded.


----------



## appleoddity (Jun 18, 2008)

Rizup said:


> From a posting in another thread by appleoddity:
> 
> Here's the thing - Because it is removing debris of such a low micron rating, it will plug quicker than most canisters. Are you using the blue bonded pads with it? Personally, I use a Magnum 350 with a turbo twist UV on the outlet side and I am quite happy with it. I have two micron polishing cartridges that I rotate as they get dirty and need to be cleaned. When they are both dirty, I fill the carbon container with filter floss so that the canister is still working while I clean the micron cartridges. First, I take the hose and spray them with some high pressure. I then mix a solution of water and bleach in a bucket and let the cartridges sit in it for about a day. After this, I rinse with the hose again and soak them in a bucket of water with at least a double dose of Prime. As long as the bleach smell is gone after rinsing them you can probably skip that last step (I like the extra peace of mind!). I normally clean them every other weekend. The more micron cartridges you have, the longer you can go between cleanings. I think I paid $10 for mine and I plan to but another.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the useful information. I did end up boiling my filter in a mild bleach solution and rinsing it well afterwards. It is flowing like a beast again. I just didn't think I was going to have to do it so often, and it seems like a lot of hassle. I'm not sure if I want to keep doing that, or if it is necessary. I don't want to use carbon media because of the mess it always makes because of the flimsy plastic container it goes in. Are there any other suggestions how I could use this magnum effectively as a filter without all the hassle?

I have a HOB bio-wheel filter that moves 400 GPH on this same 110G tank. I would like the Magnum to help keep the water clear, but I'd prefer not having so much hassle with the filter media. Something that I can take out and rinse off monthly or so would be much better.


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

I have had a magnum 350 for about a year now, got the one with the 2 bio wheels. I first tried using it like you and found that the micron filter cartridges just clog too fast (good for max 2 weeks, with an average fish stocking), and you wind up with no flow. I found in another post where it was suggested to expand the bio capabilities of the unit by replacing the carbon container contents with bio balls or scrubbies, instead of using it for carbon or the micron filter. I put bio balls in mine and got a much better flow rate, and find that I hardly need the micron cartridge anyways, this way I just change out the blue pad every few weeks. I have been using mine like that since then and been very satisfied.


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

If you have a sump you can attach filter socks to the outflow, this is hasstle free, easily cleaned mechanical filtration. There are 2 in the pic.








Do you have quick connect/disconnects on your Magnum? this also makes the maintenence simpler.


----------



## appleoddity (Jun 18, 2008)

djoneser said:


> I have had a magnum 350 for about a year now, got the one with the 2 bio wheels. I first tried using it like you and found that the micron filter cartridges just clog too fast (good for max 2 weeks, with an average fish stocking), and you wind up with no flow. I found in another post where it was suggested to expand the bio capabilities of the unit by replacing the carbon container contents with bio balls or scrubbies, instead of using it for carbon or the micron filter. I put bio balls in mine and got a much better flow rate, and find that I hardly need the micron cartridge anyways, this way I just change out the blue pad every few weeks. I have been using mine like that since then and been very satisfied.


I think that is a great idea, and I think I will buy some bio balls and fill the carbon container with those instead. These really shouldn't require much rinsing at all correct? About the only thing I should need to change is the foam filter, and do a very quick rinse of the bio balls right?


----------



## appleoddity (Jun 18, 2008)

duaneS said:


> If you have a sump you can attach filter socks to the outflow, this is hasstle free, easily cleaned mechanical filtration. There are 2 in the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really quite new to the fish tank world, and I'm not sure what I am looking at or what a sump is. I have a good idea of what you have set up here, but I'd like some further detail, or recommended reading if you could. Thanks.. 

I do have quick disconnects on the Magnum.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

The only way you would have a easier job is by doing a hang on power filter. As I said before, the Magnum is the easiest to maintenance and it don't take much so that said.... :roll: you get the point I hope.
You may as well just keep it free of any media at all if you don't want to bend over and swap it out on a regular basis.

If you decide to not use any type of mechanical filtration cause rinsing it off is to much for you then you will end up with a abundance of **** in the water and need to do even more gravel vaccing or you will be here complaining about particles in the water column.

Also if swapping out carbon even in a hang on is just to much for you to do even at least once a month I would just not even use it at all cause in the end if left in the filter it is going to cause more headaches anyway.

What I am getting at here is bite the bullet and maintenance the Magnum as it should be and you will have a clean aquarium and a easy and simple routine at achieving that.


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

A sump is used as an extra filtration site and a place to put gadgets out of view from your your tank, and away from fish. I have large fish that like to smash heaters when bored








It is basically another tank, that sits below your main tank. It can hold, heaters, pumps, filters, filter media etc. Mine is 50 gal barrel, that holds most of the above. The things that look like bags, are filter socks. Water from the main tank flows by gravity to the sump thru them, where the socks take out chucks of plants, dirt, etc and hold it until they are rinsed (sometimes daily). The pic is actually taken during a water change and the barrel always holds more water. I use the sumps to add volume, (ie. water chemistry stability). When I do my every other day 20% partial water changes, water is later added from the tap to the sump 1st, where dechlorinater is dripped, as opposed to straight back to the tank. That also buffers temp a bit.
I also use planted sumps between the gadget sump and tank, to help reduce nitrates. My fish eat plants so this is a good way to maintain them as a nitrate sink.
below pic is a planted sump


----------



## appleoddity (Jun 18, 2008)

duaneS said:


> A sump is used as an extra filtration site and a place to put gadgets out of view from your your tank, and away from fish.


Wow, that is really a genius idea..  I never thought of anything like that. What size tank is all this stuff hooked to?


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

It's a 150 that overflows into the 40 gal(breeder) which is planted, overflowing into a 100 gal stock tank, that overflows into the 50 gal barrel with all the hardware (pump, heaters, filter socks). There are 2 lines from the pump, one to the 150, another to a 50 gal tank on the same level as the 150, it also overflows into the barrel. 
In the approx 350 gals total are 
a large pair of haitinsus with fry in the 150








a trio of medium (8")Chuco intermedium in the stock tank.








and a mixed bag of about 10 small fish in the 50 all between 4-6"







.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Sumps are killer but being one who has done many Reef tanks and Freshwater tanks I am just one to say it has not much of a purpose in a Freshwater tank but that is just my opinion. It is easy to control Nitrates, Nitrites and Ammonia but sumps add that great abundance of Bio filtration needed to keep even slight spikes under control which could be fatal toward Reef tank inhabitants but freshwater fish and inverts are more sturdy.

That is just my opinion and I do have to admit regardless of my opinion some people have methods to the madness :thumb: but one downfall in a freshwater aquarium is that while Nitrates, Nitrites and others are easy to control and even easier with a sump the only real problem in my eyes is mechanical filtration which most sumps lack unless you devise a great way to clear it out and yes I have seen some sumps with good home made ways to keep a great mechanical system going in the sump.

Also a planted sump is a very great way to grow out plants.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Iâ€™ve been using Magnum Canisters & HOT filters for about the past 5 yearsâ€¦ I currently have 3 of eachâ€¦

There are better canisters out thereâ€¦ but not in the same price rangeâ€¦

They work really well for certain jobs and not so well for othersâ€¦ itâ€™s the owners job to learn when to use them and how to set them upâ€¦

They do okay for mechanical filtration but in my experience most canisters only do okay with mechanical filtration. I personally prefer to let my HOBâ€™s (AC110â€™s) do this jobâ€¦ if you do use your Magnum (or any canister) it is important to clean the filter regularly (if you need to clean your canister more than every 2~4 weeks I suggest adding another filter :S)

Magnums arenâ€™t the best option for bio-filtration simply because they have a smaller media chamber than most other models. But Iâ€™m pretty darn skeptical about most of what I hear about bio-filtration anywayâ€¦ but thatâ€™s a different topicâ€¦

You can add carbon and they work as well as anything else as a chemical filterâ€¦

But in my opinion their best feature is the micron cartridge. But keep in mindâ€¦ when do you polish your car?â€¦ AFTER it is clean!

The micron cartridge will filter out extremely small particlesâ€¦ as well as all the big stuff. Itâ€™s YOUR job to set up your filtration so that the big stuff is picked up by other filtersâ€¦ leaving only the finest particles to clog up your Magnum. This will make your micron cartridge last many times longerâ€¦

I use most of my Magnums to push water through UV lights so I donâ€™t mind a reduced currentâ€¦ but having no current would destroy the filter and the UV, so flow is obviously a concern. On tanks wither very thorough filtration I only need to change my micron cartridges about every 2~4 monthsâ€¦

Ya clean it before you polish it!

Good luck figuring out a good filter


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Its odd how everyone has a different opinion but in the same its good.

I really see the Magnum if set up right as a mechanical monster since it cant hold much media.

Its really not the filter but what you use to collect the particles you are mechanically filtering out since no watter gets past it like some HOB would. I never had good luck with HOBs and mechanical filtration. IMO they have less surface space, clog very quickly which then causes the water to overflow and by pass the media/sponges/pads.

Also, the Magnum has been out for a bit of time now so the price has been dropping. Marineland has not come out with anything new as far as canisters go that I am aware of but other companies are still coming out with new ones that succeed the last so for the Magnum to still be at par with these updated canisters of other brands I really think that tells you something :thumb: .


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

I just have to put in my two cents here. I have had a magnum(in fact 3) for many many many years now. A 350,220,HOT one of each. So I think I have a fair understanding of magnums. No problems at all. All of them run like a champ. I have had friends that use many other types of filters. They have bought several in the same time frame. Most have jumped from brand to brand. Thinking they will outperform mine. Some do. For awhile. Or they spend a lot of money on certain filter pads etc.. And a lot more on the initial cost of the filter. For 90 bucks you get 350gph. Another canister at the same flow rate is more than double the cost. Is it twice as good? My buddy did not think so either. LOL Also if you read the insert in the micron filter box it explains exactly how to clean the cartridge.

P.S. If you want to sell your magnum just contact me!


----------



## Vladimich (Jul 27, 2008)

I typically go through a canister filter every 2 years, so far I have tried 3-4 kinds. Magnum is my favorite of all, I used 2 of them at a time. Mechanical filtration is pretty good and the bio-weal is great.

Canister filters have long messy clean-ups.


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

If you use the quick disconnect valves it is very easy IMO. Release two valves and carry the canister to the sink. Pop off three little clips, remove the top. Then either rinse or change the sleeve and rinse or change the media. 5 minutes tops start to finish.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

R-DUB said:


> If you use the quick disconnect valves it is very easy IMO. Release two valves and carry the canister to the sink. Pop off three little clips, remove the top. Then either rinse or change the sleeve and rinse or change the media. 5 minutes tops start to finish.


Yes, very, very simple and convenient since the canister lifts straight off the base as opposed to the other box style filters.

The only thing that makes any filters better in the slightest is that they hold more media that most of us don't even use.


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Agreed the media basket is rather small. But I have my doubts about all of the bio filtration in a closed canister of any brand. Not as if it is open like a wet/dry filter to let that oxygen exchange happen. Plus you can always add a bio-wheel. Pound for pound the best filter on the market.


----------

